# Cull or keep?



## hscottom (Jan 20, 2014)

Fb doeling. 8 months old. Herd goals: breeding show quality. Please critique so I can decide if she needs culled or kept as brood. Still so new at this! 

Sent from my MB865 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If you could get a picture of her set up, that would help, but from what I see, she has nice straight front legs, nice solid chest. Nice attachment to shoulders. kind of hard to see a good back on her the way she is turned and standing she has a little steep of a rump, but I have seen it worse. , but it could be the way she is standing, but I will say I LOVE the black.

From what I see she looks really good.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

What is her teat structure and her bite like? That is pretty important in showing and could help you to know if you should cull her or not.

She does look like a nice doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## hscottom (Jan 20, 2014)

1x1 teats bite good. I was by myself taking pics.

I thought she might look fine boned?? What do you think? 

Sent from my MB865 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ptgoats makes great points on bite & teat structure.
She looks fine to me too, a little short on body length but a longer buck would fix that in any off spring.

You should have seen some of the early does I kept. Oh they were gorgeous to me of course & I loved them to pieces. (dumb judges) but they know a whole more than I do.


----------



## Goatkid51 (Nov 21, 2013)

I was going to ask about teats and bite, too. I agree with Nancy, a tad short backed, but only a tad. With teats like that and a good bite, from all I can see of her photos--if she seems easy to work with for you and reasonably intelligent and you like her, I think she's a keeper!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Keep, unless of course you want to gift her to me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sounds and looks like a keeper to me. :greengrin:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I like her! Thick girl. I personally wouldnt mind having more like her in my herd.


----------



## hscottom (Jan 20, 2014)

And this is why I love you guys! Unbiased, honest opinions.

I was told today she was no good in a show herd & too fine boned and didn't look good at ALL. Made me go hmmm...

I was fine either way, cull or not, because I only gave $50 for her. 

I didn't mention that she also has a decent pedigree. She's a Bo jangles granddaughter. 

Sent from my MB865 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

What a find! I really like her. She's a nice, wide built, big volumed doe. I think she is correctly structured and stylish too. Maybe would like to see her a little heavier boned (as you pointed out), but that is being quite critical of a nice doe.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll take her off your hands lol


----------

